# crappie lures



## Semi33 (Mar 5, 2008)

looking to step my crappie game up in the upcomming spring. Any advice on some good crappie lures or jigs?


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

I tie my own that produce well if interested let me know what type of water u fish and I will send some pictures of baits I would use 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Try one of our site sponsors, www.microspoons.com. They have a great selection of crappie baits. I've been using them for around 6 years now. They work well for me.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

If you have aggressive Crappie, Northland Mimic Minnows are a good bet.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

especially the mimic minnow fry jigs. id jigged them at the bottom and catch some nice crappie or other sunfish. i even caught a 2 pound LMB on one 1!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I do really well on panfish assassins. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Big Joshys swimbaits in the 2.3 size crappies love them but other fish will hit them as ell you never know what you might get. Don't be afraid of a 3" twistewr tail like venoms in chartruese colors larger tail has been ticket for me many days on the water. Good Fishing


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Just bought some and haven't tryed them yet but Rapala has 2 new lures. Ultra light minnow and a ultra light shad. The chrome color has crappie written all over it.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree, these products are very detailed for how small they are and I can't wait to try them out. The owners put there heart and soul into making these baits, and you can tell



chaunc said:


> Try one of our site sponsors, www.microspoons.com. They have a great selection of crappie baits. I've been using them for around 6 years now. They work well for me.


----------



## fishin on the brain (Oct 4, 2011)

i use very small hair jigs i tie one white one on then about 6 in down i tie on a red or green one, the trick is to work them super slow i castum give them a 10 count then just twitch em in best of luck 
FISH ON!


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, since nobody has mentioned them yet, my all-time favorite for crappie would have to be Road Runner jigs. When I fish Road Runners for crappie, I try a number of different color combos and even types of plastics (curly-tail grub, small swim shad, straight tail shad) until I start getting them. I will admit, however, that as of summer 2011, I've got a new favorite method for crappie... trolling crankbaits. I trolled crankbaits from my kayak all summer and while the number of Crappie I boated may have gone down, the average size improved greatly. If I put the kayak in for 2 hours in the evening after work, I may only catch 10 crappie (not to mention other fish, I also get bass, perch, and catfish), but 8 of those 10 are between 10.5 and 13 inches, which is very good average size for Portage Lakes (up until I began trolling for crappie, my average Portage Lakes crappie was 8 or 9 inches... trolling crankbaits has got to be around 11.5). I got a lot of Fish Ohio (13+) crappies this way and even one 15 incher.

I will still use Road runners for crappie in the spring and fall, and jigs under small bobbers when the water is really cold (and I also enjoy catching crappie on my flyrod in the spring), but from post-spawn all the way to fall... I will be primarily trolling for them. If you're interested in more details about how I do it (types of areas, trolling speeds, whatever) I can elaborate.

P.S. the picture to the left shows some crappies I caught on Road Runners at Nimisila res. last spring


----------

